# Globel politics.



## Duality Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

[yt]Hf-xePlM-zg&NR=1[/yt]
Now Does anyone have  any vids that better describe world politics?
if not discuss the above. 

EDIT: The name should be Global ot Globel my bad.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

>.<
links plox?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

Why? its not like anyone even goes there...


----------



## Lobar (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm pretty fond of this one:

SchoolHouse Rock parody - Pirates and Emperors
[yt]UQBWGo7pef8[/yt]


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

You win lobar you win.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

[yt]4Gfnke34LQw[/yt]

yeah
wonder showzen


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes there is a video that does that better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vXynpr7GVM


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> [yt]4Gfnke34LQw[/yt]
> 
> yeah
> wonder showzen


 So much win.


----------

